# Printing in OSX from WinXP Shared Printer



## decypher (Oct 10, 2004)

I have a networked HP PSC 950 connected to my WindowsXP box that I really need to print in OSX from(poor english).      I've done a few things, like holding option while clicking Add in the Printer and Setup Utility, then accessed the Advanced option.  I inputed the correct network location of the printer, smb://D68HYG41/HPPSC900, but received an error when printing:

Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED

Which makes me be      .    I have keychained OSX to login as Guest on the XP machine, apparently this was an issue with someone on a website I read when searching for help.  Yes, the guest account is enabled on the windows machine.   I've had it about up to here with this situation.   I hope you guys might be able to shed some light on my predicament.


----------



## symphonix (Oct 10, 2004)

You'll need to setup the XP machine to allow "Unix print services". Go into the "Printers & Faxes" control panel and select the printer, then go to properties. You then need to add "Unix print services" as one of the methods for accessing it. (I can't be 100% accurate on these instructions at the moment because I don't have an XP machine, but if you search Microsoft's Technet for "Unix print services" you should find instructions.)


----------



## gsahli (Oct 11, 2004)

Is it possible you have the Windows firewall ON? If you want to keep it on, you need to open ports 515 for IP/LPR (the unix print services protocol), or 139 for Samba (smb=Windows printing). Or, turn off the firewall if you use a router with built-in firewall.
You will also need to install the hpijs and ghostscript driver set. HP-provided drivers don't support IP/LPR or Windows printing, as far as I know.
http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/

Good luck.


----------



## j2603 (Oct 11, 2004)

first of you need to make sure that the printer is shared- go to your XP and make sure that the Share with others on the network is enabled; also you can tell by looking at the printers icon if it's shared - it would have a little hand at the bottom.
Now, go to your Mac and Add a new printer, select a Windows or Neighborhood printer ( sorry, I am typing it on Win 2000 so not sure what the options are) then select your Win network or computer name and choose your printer model at the bottom. If this is not going to work or you have questions let me know and I will reply when I get home to my Mac.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 11, 2004)

How can a printer be "networked" when it's connected to a computer?  If the printer is truly "networked" and not just "shared" through another computer (meaning the computer is connected via network cable to some sort of hub/router), then you should be able to add the printer in Printer Setup via the printer's IP address.

If the printer is connected to your Windows XP box and is being shared, then it is not "networked" whatsoever.  Follow instuctions above for this situation.


----------



## bobw (Oct 11, 2004)

On your Windows XP Machine:   

  1. Log in as Administrator   
  2. Click Start>Settings>Control Panel   
  3. Then Click add/remove programs   
  4. Then Click add/remove windows components   
  5. Open the Other Network File and Printer Services section.   
  6. Put a checkmark in Print Services for Unix.   
  7. Click Ok; Click Next ( It will probably ask for your Windows Cd at this point)   
  8. Click finish   
  9. Close the add/remove programs window   

  Next steps will have the service start automatically, which is the prefered way to do it:   

  1. Click Start>Settings>Control Panel   
  2. Double click Administrative tools   
  3. Double click Services   
  4. Double click TCP/IP print server   
  5. Change the startup type to Automatic   
  6. Click ok and close all open windows.   

  Next steps setup the printer for tcp/ip printing   

  1. Click start>settings>printers   
  2.  Right click the printer you want to share and select sharing   
  3. Click the radio button for Share as and fill in the share name you want to use.  (Mine is hpphotos; for hp photosmart)   

  Now move to your Mac and finish things up.   

  1. Launch the Print Center for the Applications>Utilties folder   
  2. Click the Add Printer button   
  3. Change Appletalk to IP Printing   
  4. Enter the Windows XP Computer's IP address in the Address Box (Will probably look like 192.168.x.x, if you don't know go to your windows xp machine and from the Command Prompt type ipconfig, it will give you the network address for your windows machine   
  5. Uncheck the default queue radio button   
  6. Enter the name  of the printer shared name that you setup on your windows machine.   
  7. Select your printer model, if you installed gimp print it should be there, if not pic a close model number. 
  8. Close print center after the printer was added.


----------



## djbeta (Feb 19, 2005)

I've tried the setup explained in this post (i think that was written for 10.2 ??? because the add printer dialog looks a bit different than explained in 10.3)... anyway... I did things as specified on the XP box, and installed Gimp Print.. I'm trying to print to an HP 2175 inkjet printer connected to the XP box.

when I added the printer in OS X (10.3.8),  I chose IP Printing and for the Printer type tried both Internet Printing Protocol   and LPD/LPR,  neither worked... they both tried to connect and timed out (the first tried on port 531), LPD/LPR didn't seem to get that far..

I tried to add the printer using Windows Printing, it gives the choice of WORKGROUP or Network Neighborhood, neither of which let me choose anything--- on the XP box,  I can't seem to find mention of WORKGROUP..
I'm not a PC guy at all... so I don't know if perhaps there is something I need to do on the PC--- there is no firewall enabled on the XP box, and as I said, I followed the instructions correctly for sharing the printer..

If anyone can offer any suggestions for what to try I'd very much appreciate it because I've been trying for days.... ug.. 

I tried hp IP Printing also.. no luck..

thanks  !!!


----------



## gsahli (Feb 20, 2005)

djbeta,
Installed Gimp-Print? It comes installed on Panther - now you have a newer version. 
I recommend you try Windows Printing and the only Gimp-Print driver that will work for you, "HP Deskjet 900 Series, CUPS + Gimp-Print."

Good luck.


----------



## djbeta (Feb 20, 2005)

hi Gsahli..  i am using an hp2175  (i replied to this thread but am not the first poster who was using a 900 series printer)

problem is... when I try to use Windows printing... nothing shows up in the WORKGROUP

do i have to change something to WORKGROUP on the PC ????


----------



## gsahli (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi, djbeta,
Yes, the HP Deskjet 900 Series recommendation was for you...
None of the HP-provided drivers supports Windows Printing, so you must use Gimp-Print or hpijs drivers.
You could get the hpijs drivers I recommended above - and you'll need the PPD from here:
http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PSC_2175

Not sure what to tell you about Windows Printing -- I have an account on Windows that has the same username and password as on my Mac. All I have to do to ADD a shared printer is Click Add, Select Windows Printing, and then in place of Workgroup, select Network Neighborhood, and I can see the shared printer.
Maybe this will help:
http://www.ifelix.co.uk/tech/3004.html

Oh, just remembered, since I updated to 10.3.8, I had to cycle Windows sharing OFF, then back On to get my PC to show up (and the printer).

Good luck.


----------



## djbeta (Feb 20, 2005)

Thank you !!!!   cycling Windows sharing did it !!!

i used the hpjs driver for the 2175 and it worked fine.


----------

